# Alte Step 5 version



## feselsoft (23 April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen.

Hat noch jemand eine alte S5 Version für DOS?
Alternativprogramme währen auch kein Problem?

Bitte kurze Info. 

Grüße 

Fesel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 April 2006)

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/pg26.htm


----------



## feselsoft (24 April 2006)

Danke für die Info.

Die Software kostet aber auch richtig Geld! |-)

Mir würde wirklich was ganz altes reichen, was noch auf DOS läuft. 
Im Moment arbeite ich gelegendlich mit einem PG 675 von Siemens. 
Eine PC/PM Maschine währe auch kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 April 2006)

feselsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Die Software kostet aber auch richtig Geld! |-)
> 
> ...


Unter richtig Geld verstehe ich die meines Wissens nach rund 3000,- des Originals anstatt der 400,- für ACCON-PG. Etwas günstigeres, das auch unter DOS problemlos läuft weiß ich momentan auch nicht.


----------



## seeba (24 April 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Unter richtig Geld verstehe ich die meines Wissens nach rund 3000,- des Originals anstatt der 400,- für ACCON-PG. Etwas günstigeres, das auch unter DOS problemlos läuft weiß ich momentan auch nicht.


3000 Euronen kostet der Kram von Siemens.  Ist ja der Hammer.


----------

